# Cambridge Military Hospital - Hampshire - Aug 2014



## brickworx (Aug 12, 2014)

Been done to death yes, but not by me!...until now.

My connections with this hospital are strong with family being born there and the Father of a dear friend dying there....the circle of life as they say.

Being local to me this one was a good choice on a sunny day and it was to be my first explore with guaranteed Secca - albeit it very nice, Ghurka secca of which I have heard (and can say) only good things about....I say 'can say' because after a 5 hour mooch I was all chuffed, pics in the can and 10 metres from my exit point and there he was - the very nice Secca man. I'm quite pleased really as I didn't break stride, strolled up to him and with a cheery smile gave him all the (completely truthful) info and answers he could ever need before any questions could be asked finishing with 'I think I'm just gonna leave as it goes...so, I'll be off' which I was right there and then.... lucky really, I sussed he was a decent bloke from the off and our parting words where him asking for a picture of me to which I politely declined and was gone.

Makes our job so much easier when they are nice right? 

Anyways, explored some wooden buildings off to the south east of the Louise Margaret end of the Hospital but am unsure what they are, staff living quarters I think?. All very dark and empty but as I went round I became conscious of a 'clicking' sound that seemed to be increasing....a bit freaky until I realized it was numerous, large Butterflies that must be set off by the light.

Then it was onto the Louise Margaret Hospital to the hallowed doors and amazing decay - its proper mashed in places and I loved it...a very cool place.

Finally, tried the mortuary but it was sealed up tight from what I could see...shame, had to quench my appetite for this kind of thing at a later date...report to come on that soon. I plan to come back and do the main block etc.... hope that trip is soon as it is such an amazing site.

*The History: (shameless wikisteal)*

The Cambridge Military Hospital, built by Messrs Martin Wells and Co. of Aldershot, was located at Stanhope Lines. It was named after Prince George, Duke of Cambridge and opened on 18 July 1879. 

In the First World War, the Cambridge Hospital was the first base hospital to receive casualties directly from the Western Front and was also the first place where plastic surgery was performed in the British Empire. Captain Gillies (later Sir Harold Gillies), met Hippolyte Morestin, while on leave in Paris in 1915. Morestin was reconstructing faces in the Val-de-Grace Hospital in Paris. Gillies fell in love with the work, and at the end of 1915 was sent back from France to start a Plastic Unit in the Cambridge Hospital.

After the Second World War, with the decline in importance of Britain's military commitments, civilians were admitted to the hospital. It pioneered the supply of portable operating theatres and supplies for frontline duties. The hospital also contained the Army Chest Unit.[6] It was closed on 2 February 1996 due to the high cost of running the old building as well as the discovery of asbestos in the walls.


And onto the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645800594060/show/



Exterior Louise Margaret 3 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



FlyButter by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



LightPeel by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr




Nice by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



OrangePeel by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Bleeders by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Favorite! by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Lumens by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Ward2 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManInArches by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for Looking

Brickworx


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2014)

good shots fella, often wanted to give this a go, despite how many times I have seen the place


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 12, 2014)

Like this place, think black and white shots would be awesome...


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 12, 2014)

This looks a good day out. Nice report.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 12, 2014)

It is indeed...just looking around online and found this related tale:

http://www.francisfrith.com/locations/aldershot/memories/the-cambridge-ghost-876288913


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent report and photos. This is my fave UK explore. Simply because of the natural decay. I love this place and those "bleeding" doors  Nice to see this place again


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice one! Lovely write up and photos! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Peely paint paradise with great photos.


----------



## Brudnosiuke (Aug 23, 2014)

*Hello!*

Hello! I always wanted to make a photo shoot there. But I am from Cambridge so it's quite far away. 
I tried to send my friend from London to check the entrance but he met security. They said that if they gonna catch us they will call to police straight away. Also I read somewhere that there is a tunnel to the hospital. But I think is way too dangerous  would You be so kind to write me a private message and say how to get there? : )) I'm not from city council


----------



## brickworx (Aug 23, 2014)

Brudnosiuke said:


> Hello! I always wanted to make a photo shoot there. But I am from Cambridge so it's quite far away.
> I tried to send my friend from London to check the entrance but he met security. They said that if they gonna catch us they will call to police straight away. Also I read somewhere that there is a tunnel to the hospital. But I think is way too dangerous  would You be so kind to write me a private message and say how to get there? : )) I'm not from city council


Sorry mate but its not really the deal to rock up and just ask for info on access...especially without having any reports up or any involvement in the site so far.

Why not use the same methods as most of us ie: google maps and your brain, to determine the way.....its all part of the fun!

As for security, what do you think they would say?! Again, read up on trespass law and you'll find all the answers you need there.

Good luck - its really not that hard to work it out for yourself.


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2014)

Brudnosiuke said:


> Hello! I always wanted to make a photo shoot there. But I am from Cambridge so it's quite far away.
> I tried to send my friend from London to check the entrance but he met security. They said that if they gonna catch us they will call to police straight away. Also I read somewhere that there is a tunnel to the hospital. But I think is way too dangerous  would You be so kind to write me a private message and say how to get there? : )) I'm not from city council





brickworx said:


> Sorry mate but its not really the deal to rock up and just ask for info on access...especially without having any reports up or any involvement in the site so far.



It's also against the forum rules to ask. Please re-read the rules Brudnosiuke.


----------



## Brudnosiuke (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh well. . At least I tried  thanks!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nicely done. Yes, the place has had a lot of visitors, but there's still many of us it has eluded. It's certainly not the easiest of explores, so well done for ticking it off.


----------

